# Any suggestions on tackling this?



## APS INC.

Advice is appreciated. I'd like to know how you would go about getting to this corner area? Roof is pretty steep. HO wants two coats- brushed and rolled (entire house)...besides roof ladder hook, safety harness. There is about a 4' clearance on either side so I can't get any type of lift back there. Thank you.


----------



## TJ Paint

do what youre comfortable with, and know will keep you safe. If it was me, I would just set up a ladder and let it hang over the top of the roof so I could reach both walls.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Looks like a fun job, I would ladder the job as well, good luck.


----------



## johnpaint

Toe boards


----------



## Workaholic

I would use a ladder as well. I am partial to this set up which works best on a steeper roof. 
 


Which comes out of page 2 of this old thread.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Workaholic said:


> I would use a ladder as well. I am partial to this set up which works best on a steeper roof.
> 
> 
> 
> Which comes out of page 2 of this old thread.


I assume you got the *heaviest* guy on the crew footing that ladder?


----------



## Workaholic

ProWallGuy said:


> I assume you got the *heaviest* guy on the crew footing that ladder?


lol that particular picture was not mine but i have used that method a lot of times and you can have someone scotch the ladder for you or you can dig the feet in, stake it. Pitch would play a part of that decision.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

REALLY! If I had a boss set that up and expected me to climb it. I'd tell them to F off and hand his paint back.


----------



## Workaholic

ewingpainting.net said:


> REALLY! If I had a boss set that up and expected me to climb it. I'd tell them to F off and hand his paint back.


Really you have never laid a ladder up the roof line like that? Interesting.
As I said that is not my pic but have used the method on many dog houses.

To each his own if you are not comfortable doing a particular ladder move then I recommend not doing it.


----------



## nEighter

I haven't like that, there is too much horizontal to it. If you climb that ladder it will stress the ES outta that ladder. I had a roof I tried to do that on.. me being 200lbs it was bending pretty good. I guess if you were a toothpick you could get away with it.


----------



## Workaholic

A steeper pitch is better for this move.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I wasn't attacking you Sean, just in case you thought I was. I have laid ladders on roofs and those back yard slopes. IDK I have this fear of falling not so bad as a fear of heights. but if I feel uncomfortable of it, I won't do it and figure out another way. I tell that to my guys to. Last thing I want is someone sliding on their own piss on a ladder 10' high or higher. To me its their body/life its their choice. However I will override someone if I feel it is not safe. You would be amazed of what some would do. I have rolled up on some guys using the ladders in ways unheard of.


----------



## Workaholic

ewingpainting.net said:


> I wasn't attacking you Sean, just in case you thought I was. I have laid ladders on roofs and those back yard slopes. IDK I have this fear of falling not so bad as a fear of heights. but if I feel uncomfortable of it, I won't do it and figure out another way. I tell that to my guys to. Last thing I want is someone sliding on their own piss on a ladder 10' high or higher. To me its their body/life its their choice. However I will override someone if I feel it is not safe. You would be amazed of what some would do. I have rolled up on some guys using the ladders in ways unheard of.


No offense taken Gabe. It's good that you look out for your guys safety. :thumbsup:


----------



## firepaint

nEighter said:


> I haven't like that, there is too much horizontal to it. If you climb that ladder it will stress the ES outta that ladder. I had a roof I tried to do that on.. me being 200lbs it was bending pretty good. I guess if you were a toothpick you could get away with it.


 
I’m 250lbs and I used to work with a guy my size. We used that set up all the time. If I was working by myself as I am now, then I use a little shovel, 5-in-1, whatever I have with me to dig a small hole for each foot then dig in as much as I can. A section of rope and a stake (long wooden driven with a mini sledge) driven into the ground will give you a little added sense of security. As for the ladder bending, with me it is going to bend if I’m climbing at that angle. I really don’t worry about it too much. Between painting and the fire department I’ve climbed some stuff that I would never ask someone else to climb but I feel comfortable with.


----------



## johnisimpson

I've used that type of ladder placement many times in the past too and am careful about how secure the footings are and I haven't had a problem with it either. I really stress the importance of being sure the footings are secure and just using common sense to judge the situation.


----------



## TJ Paint

nEighter said:


> I haven't like that, there is too much horizontal to it. If you climb that ladder it will stress the ES outta that ladder. I had a roof I tried to do that on.. me being 200lbs it was bending pretty good. I guess if you were a toothpick you could get away with it.


you could always get up there with another ladder, and step over to the one laying up there...


----------



## deach

Workaholic said:


> I would use a ladder as well. I am partial to this set up which works best on a steeper roof.
> 
> 
> 
> Which comes out of page 2 of this old thread.


This is actually one of the safer ladder moves (IMO). I'd prefer this to the hooks anytime. I'm 54 and 225, and I still get up there and do that all the time. My problem is getting the ladders set up which still takes the younger guys. I'd NEVER send anyone up on anything I still won't do myself. My kids all work for me and I'll say this, my youngest son still can out climb them all. I guess youth is on his side LOL...


----------



## [email protected]

What about a set of scafling with a pick to the roof. Seeing the up the roof wall looks to be over 4' from the outside wall of the house.


----------



## graybear13

I would extend the ladder , with the bottom secured , to catch the cove part and then use a roofer trick to go on up the gable end ; foam rubber pads . The foam really holds on steep shingle roofs .


----------



## ColorScapes Painting

*How about this for heights ?*

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_bDn5mgycq.../s-JRVpdqvYA/s1600-h/FinProjPhotoComplete.jpg


----------



## speedy472

Im with Workaholic on this 1 ,.............at the feet I usually dig in a 5 in 1 or two.......


----------



## SterlingPainting

If I have a steep ladder setup I want something safe to hold me up. I have done lots of 40 ft ladder work. The safe ratio to set a ladder up is 4 feet up for every 1 foot away from the wall. likewise you should have at least 1 4th the weight footing your ladder for every pound of the ladders weight including who's on it. To be safe you could go with half. So for extra safety I like to do something like use sand bags if no ones there to foot my ladder. Ladder arms also spread out the weight sideways and help prevent tilting.


----------



## timhag

ewingpainting.net said:


> REALLY! If I had a boss set that up and expected me to climb it. I'd tell them to F off and hand his paint back.


I do this method a million times a year


----------



## TheRogueBristle

It looks like the most difficult part to access is around that inside corner, going up the roof and over the ridege to the other side. If necessary you could alwyas put a set of roof jacks and short plank midway between the eaves and the wall paralell the eaves on that inside corner. Another stage wide enough to stand on midway form their to the ridge should get it . 

But Given it looks like there's little prep to be done, I would just tell your guys to set up a ladder, grab on to the shingles, and paint with their free hand.


----------



## Workaholic

For a second I thought that this thread surfaced back up because APS posted some after pics.


----------



## TheRogueBristle

Workaholic said:


> For a second I thought that this thread surfaced back up because APC posted some after pics.


Oops. Not really used to this boards list of threads on the bottom of the page, and I forgot where I had accessed this thread. :blush: I guess he's well done with this project by now.


----------



## Workaholic

TheRogueBristle said:


> Oops. Not really used to this boards list of threads on the bottom of the page, and I forgot where I had accessed this thread. :blush: I guess he's well done with this project by now.


Don't sweat it. I was just playing the funny guy. Maybe he will come back in the spring and lest us know how invaluable we were to his completion of this project. 


you can customize that if you prefer them to be listed a different way. go into users CP


----------



## TheRogueBristle

Workaholic said:


> you can customize that if you prefer them to be listed a different way. go into users CP


OK, I will. Thanks.


----------



## Msargent

I cant even count the amount of times I have done what sean has shown here spike a stick to keep the ladder from kicking out on you and you are gtg!!!.:thumbup:


----------



## Woody

...That's the fastest, safest, way to do the project...foam pads are great also.
I'm 280 lbs and I would "light me one" and start working...hold out my hand, and hit the road with a pocket full of cash !


----------



## aaron61

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(m...aspx?SKU=1144682&Image=1144682_070308i_sg.jpg


----------



## Woody

What the heck is that thing ? that web page did not work for me ?... looks like an enima device, were is the battery pack ?


----------



## johnthepainter

asking for advice on such a simple set up??

is this a diy forum?

how will you hold your cut pot?


----------



## Woody

I cut the pot..into two bags one for me, and one for the help


----------



## ezpaintks

Workaholic said:


> I would use a ladder as well. I am partial to this set up which works best on a steeper roof.
> 
> 
> 
> Which comes out of page 2 of this old thread.


 
I've used this as well. Works pretty well. However, I've tried it with concret at the "base", didn't work out well.


----------



## propainterJ

That roof is no worse than a 6-12,easily walkable,even for a fraidy cat like me!


----------



## RaleighPainter

nEighter said:


> I haven't like that, there is too much horizontal to it. If you climb that ladder it will stress the ES outta that ladder. I had a roof I tried to do that on.. me being 200lbs it was bending pretty good. I guess if you were a toothpick you could get away with it.


Are you worried about the ladder breaking? So.... the ladder was bouncing? As long as you dig the feet in and drive one stake that ladder is going no where.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Ladder up the chimney, ladder jack and a plank to roof.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Dam necro thread and me only reading the first post....


----------



## TJ Paint

oldy but a goodey.


----------



## Pauly the painter

40' ladder. Laid it on the roof to get area next to chimney. Dont be scurred


----------



## daArch




----------



## Amish Elecvtrician

I'd try to get a boom rental into the price ... you'll be in heaven, the job will go FAST ... and you'll look like a real pro.

Downside is the $200/day rental and the $150 pick-up / delivery charge.


----------



## Scotiadawg

Workaholic said:


> Really you have never laid a ladder up the roof line like that? Interesting.
> As I said that is not my pic but have used the method on many dog houses.
> 
> To each his own if you are not comfortable doing a particular ladder move then I recommend not doing it.


I use this move a lot. I'm no tooth-pick ( 180lbs of muscle) and I feel very comfortable with the ladder as long as I'm the one doing the set-up.:yes:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

Yep foam cushion and a pivot . 
The ladder hook !!!! Yeah man one those things you learn on paint talk . I have a pic


----------



## Workaholic

[


nEighter said:


> I haven't like that, there is too much horizontal to it. If you climb that ladder it will stress the ES outta that ladder. I had a roof I tried to do that on.. me being 200lbs it was bending pretty good. I guess if you were a toothpick you could get away with it.


Nate I stake the ladder and use a second ladder to get up to the first, since I am a bigger guy I try to avoid the stress on the ladder and also the gutter. 



daArch said:


>


Bumped once a year lol. I forget whose pic it was I want to say it may of been Scott's



Scotiadawg said:


> I use this move a lot. I'm no tooth-pick ( 180lbs of muscle) and I feel very comfortable with the ladder as long as I'm the one doing the set-up.:yes:


Takes awhile to trust someone else to set a ladder up for another person.


----------



## ejs

I rent this boom lift @ $200.00/day. It tows behind the pickup, is narrower than the pickup, can be pushed in place or moved by a 4 wheeler in bad spot, has power in the bucket and usually the homeowner needs something else done on the house and is glad to split the cost.



http://www.genielift.com/en/products/new-equipment/trailer-mounted-booms/index.htm


----------



## straight_lines

:no: Split the cost?


----------



## ejs

I don't care whether you agree or not straight lines, the reality is a small paint access problem leaves the boom lift sitting for the rest of the day. There is usually something else to do gutters, flashing, caulking repairs and i do them if they are small jobs, not for free and the owner usually splits the boom lift cost plus the repair by the hour or i don't do them.


----------



## straight_lines

Don't be offended, I am just wondering why you wouldn't cost the lift rental into the job. Why would you pay half of equipment rentals for any job no matter how long you used it for?


----------



## oldschool

:thumbup:


Workaholic said:


> I would use a ladder as well. I am partial to this set up which works best on a steeper roof.
> 
> 
> 
> Which comes out of page 2 of this old thread.


----------



## ejs

straight_lines said:


> Don't be offended, I am just wondering why you wouldn't cost the lift rental into the job. Why would you pay half of equipment rentals for any job no matter how long you used it for?


 We are not on the same wavelength, not all jobs are bid, and i work a lift into many jobs vs that 40 ft. ladder routine, and recommend painters to use them more.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician

I can second that ...

When I can use a towable boom, I do - because there's no pick-up/delivery charge, and I can grab it first thing in the AM. 

I can also move it around several sites, so I can spread the cost over several small jobs. Granted, I do a lot more than paint -painting is incidental to my main line of work - but the principle is the same.

On other jobs, I have cheerfully split the rental cost with the other contractors. No reason for everyone having to pay a delivery / pick-up fee.


----------



## straight_lines

ejs said:


> We are not on the same wavelength, not all jobs are bid, and i work a lift into many jobs vs that 40 ft. ladder routine, and recommend painters to use them more.


I have used a lift many times, and have never paid for half the rental, the customer pays for it and its built into my cost. Why would you even consider doing it unless you were using it for personal reasons and felt it to be the right thing to do? 

You are right we are definitely not on the same wavelength. Just trying to understand why you think that way.


----------



## Scottclarkpainting

WOW! I would never use a ladder like that! Plus its illegal here. Boom Lift all the way, might cost 200 - 300 but you will live


----------



## hartzpainting

*As long as were at it... how about THIS one?*

Gott get to that chase...I've used the Pivit Tool in these situations many times...but I'm unusually puzzled by this situation. All 4 sides of this chase present a unique challenge. Anybody?


----------



## CApainter

Wouldn't splitting the cost of a rented arial lift be the same as splitting the cost of let's say a rented auger to drill post holes for a customer. Why would I want to pay a dime towards the auger rental. It not only makes it easier and quicker for me then digging but also is more productive, and that benefits the customer in the long run anyway.


----------



## HQP2005

this one's been gang-necroed, multiple times.  Poor Bill.


----------



## RH

HQP2005 said:


> this one's been gang-necroed, multiple times.  Poor Bill.


What pops up when he's been logging in lately... :shutup:


----------



## CApainter

HQP2005 said:


> this one's been gang-necroed, multiple times.  Poor Bill.


 ..but with a new twist that makes it new and inquisitive, and that is, do you split the cost of rental equipment with the customer?


----------



## Oden

i got ladder hooks. They're very kool.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

CApainter said:


> ..but with a new twist that makes it new and inquisitive, and that is, do you split the cost of rental equipment with the customer?


I am a properly equipped painting contractor. I own all my ladders, planks, staging, sprayers etc. The depreciation and future replacement cost of those items is figured into my hourly rate.

Anything outside the _norm_, is rented and charged completely to the job. The production rate while using said rented equipment is figured into the job price. Lets face it, as much as it would be nice to have a 60' boom lift, its about 100k new. I rent one once every year or two. I would never recoup the purchase price, let alone storage and maintenance.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> ..but with a new twist that makes it new and inquisitive, and that is, do you split the cost of rental equipment with the customer?


Even that was from a January discussion - oh well. It gives Bill's life purpose. :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter

researchhound said:


> Even that was from a January discussion - oh well. It gives Bill's life purpose. :whistling2:


 January may make it slightly aged but far from decrepit.

Oh God, where's VP? I'm dying here


----------



## playedout6

We owned a Simon MP 60 boom lift for a couple of years . I think it was a 1994 model that we bought in New Brunswick for 3500 bucks and we used it for a couple of jobs and then let it sit for a couple of years and then resold it for 5800 bucks . It had a Duetz Diesel engine in it and the rubber was not bad on the tires .

It scared me to death and I would not get in the bucket but my paint partner did and he even had to climb down the fully extended boom once when it would not go down...I forget what had happened to cause that...and another time we were up against a church wall and we could not get the machine to go in reverse....after a couple of episodes like those....we agreed that it was too much of a liability for us and that it had to go and any future need of one would be via a rental or just say no to the real high dangerous jobs that a ladder or staging would not be sufficient enough for . 

The guy that hauled it around for us was probably the only guy that made money on the rig LOL . I think it weighed around 7 Ton .

I would really like to have one of the tow along genie lifts ...they are hard to find at a decent price around here and in good condition ...but it probably just as feasible to rent them when you need one .


----------



## Paintfaux

*maybe?*

What we'd probably do is set an extension ladder up with a guy at the roofline one it holding the feet of a step ladder that would fit on the roof and have another guy stand between the legs of the step and paint it that way. You can also nail up a toe board or or two.


----------

